# 10/11/07



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

Went looking for some flounder last night and didnt see any. Covered a lot of ground garcon point, greenshores, and south side of gulf breeze. the wind was terrible. Maybe tonight will be better.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Murpheryslaw and I went last night. In the water at 10:30 out of the water at 5:00.



1 Flounder, 1 Sheephead, 1 Mullet, It was not for the lack of looking and we got the [email protected]#t kicked out of use on the way back.

The wind kicked up, [I'm talking White caps] and that flat bottom boat pounded. Wet and Cold. 



I got home at 6:00. I got in the tub with the hottest water to try and thaw out. Not worth the trouble, but Joel and I always enjoy each others company.


----------



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

Tightlines, was that you with the generator and the flood lights. We floundered 17ave last :banghead:banghead:bangheadnight and down town. I let one little one go and got skunked.


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

no i have a 21ft polar bay no gen just a couple starfires. Balck and White. Yeah we got a little wet comming back from garcon. I will be bringing a jacket tonight.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

My father in law and brother in law went last night in my boat to navy point...all they saw was a few babies probably 6" or less.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *X-Shark (10/12/2007)* The wind kicked up, [I'm talking White caps] and that flat bottom boat pounded. Wet and Cold.
> 
> That's an under statement. Thought I was on that show "Deadliest Catch" running back in.Broke two of my stainless light mount bolts cleaninto :reallycrying


----------

